# Boston Legal 4/3/2007 *Spoilers*



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Sorry I didn't catch the episode name...

I won't have specific spoilers in this post. I have to know something. This is the first time I've watched from beginning to end. 


Where did they find or how did they compose that footage of Wiliam Shatner from the 1950s? It was very well done. Especially if it wasn't actually William Shatner. Is this something they've done before? I don't remember him ever being in a courtroom drama type show. The end credits didn't call anyone "Young Denny Crane" that I noticed.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

That was the Shat.

Amazing how they were able to make the footage relevant. Surprisingly touching episode.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd be curious if the person playing his father in the flashback was also playing his father on the show originally. An added coincidence.

The article you posted credits the show being from 1957. The imdb credits the show starting in 1961 and ending in 1965. I wonder which is correct.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

The Father was Ralph Bellemy... The TV Show was STUDIO ONE... The Defender. Aired in 1957.

IMDB Studio One

I was however waiting with baited breath for him to answer his father at the end of the trial (via some technical wizardry)... "DENNY CRANE"


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

MScottC said:


> The Father was Ralph Bellemy...


I knew he looked familiar.

Is the show usually this good? Tuesday nights are rather bleak on network television (IMO). This might fill a gap. Doesn't look very serial so I can probably pick up episodes without much confusion.


----------



## crateriko (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm a huge BL fan. This was an amazing episode. Sometimes I think DEK forces BL as a comedy, and it isn't always necessary. Tonight proved that.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I was ready to write off this episode at the beginning...another hostage thing...but wow...the writing was fantastic...the flashbacks were gripping...shat should win an emmy for this episode...

who played the hooker...she was hot.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

This weeks episode blew me away. I am floored this was one of the best episodes of TV this year. DeK really flexed his drama muscle this week wow. Everything was perfect from the flash backs to the acting wow. Shat wrapped up another emmy tonight he was incredible. I do admit I love boston legal when it is a buddy commedy with denny and alan but this weeks was the best episode of the series. If DeK could give us 10% of tonights effort in drama every week BL legal would be the best show on TV. I am almost in shock I was expecting yet another hostage situation with some sort of comedic twist. I have 0 complaints about tonights episode.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

MScottC said:


> The Father was Ralph Bellemy... The TV Show was STUDIO ONE... The Defender. Aired in 1957.





Sirius Black said:


> Sorry I didn't catch the episode name...


The episode was titled "Son of the Defender."


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

THIS is why Shatner and Spader get Emmy's.
A really stellar episode of my favorite show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess back in 1957, they understood the proper role of a defense attorney. He's not there to help guilty defendants escape justice by any means necessary, he's there as a check and balance against the government in order to force the governement to prove their cases.

I've been saying that for years. I'm glad to see _somebody_ agreed with me, even if it was a TV character from 50 years ago.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> Is the show usually this good?


Not *this* good, but it's a very enjoyable show. However, it's also usually a comedy.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Satchel said:


> who played the hooker...she was hot.


I don't know but I've seen her someplace before. I checked the credit and none of the names looked familiar.

I checked the episode guide and the actress is Jackie Debatin. Her IMDB listing has a zillion entries but nothing stands out. She must have made an impression in some other role but no recurring roles of note.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought that was amazing how they tied the old tv show and this episode together. Wow. One of the better episodes of BL.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I agree that this is one of the best BL's and one of the best TV episodes this season.

I won't comment on the compelling hostage scenes. Enough said.

I also was touched by the painful scenes in the jail cell where James Spader and the hooker try to look away while listening to the married couple discuss the disintegration of their marriage.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Who is the actor who played the senator/john? He reminded me a bit of the late John Candy and he also resembled the actor who played Benny on LA Law.

After listening to the "trial testimony", I came to the conclusion that the husband (father of the hostage taker) actually killed the mother. He was the one who discovered her and if the gay guy is ruled out, the husband/father seemed a likely perpetrator. That wasn't brought up though.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

TeighVaux said:


> Who is the actor who played the senator/john? He reminded me a bit of the late John Candy and he also resembled the actor who played Benny on LA Law.
> 
> After listening to the "trial testimony", I came to the conclusion that the husband (father of the hostage taker) actually killed the mother. He was the one who discovered her and if the gay guy is ruled out, the husband/father seemed a likely perpetrator. That wasn't brought up though.


I did get the distinct Candyesque impression from him. Little doubt DEK would have tried to use the real thing if he were still alive.

I've seen the guy before, but I can't remember where.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

TeighVaux said:


> After listening to the "trial testimony", I came to the conclusion that the husband (father of the hostage taker) actually killed the mother. He was the one who discovered her and if the gay guy is ruled out, the husband/father seemed a likely perpetrator. That wasn't brought up though.


I thought the same thing and was hoping to get some followup in a later episode.

J


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I bet Alan is going to end up defending the hostage taker


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

TeighVaux said:


> Who is the actor who played the senator/john? He reminded me a bit of the late John Candy and he also resembled the actor who played Benny on LA Law.


You might recognize him better with his mustache. His name is Michael Hagerty


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> I did get the distinct Candyesque impression from him. Little doubt DEK would have tried to use the real thing if he were still alive.
> 
> I've seen the guy before, but I can't remember where.


Picture him with a moustache, that might help. 

I remember him from "Lucky Louie" as one of the friends.

edit: crap... now _that's_ a smeek!


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The most common place to recognize him was Mr Treeger on Friends.

I actually felt the older scenes felt a bit forced. That wasn't Denny Crane! in those flashbacks. But while it was a bit more drama oriented than most episodes, this is the great characterization and scene chewing performances from Shatner and Spader that we fans of BL know and love.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Satchel said:


> who played the hooker...she was hot.


Shatner played Hooker.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Shatner played Hooker.


I lol'd. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MitchO said:


> That wasn't Denny Crane! in those flashbacks.


(with apologies to the Bard...)
Some are born Denny Crane, some achieve Denny Craneness, and some have Denny Crane thrust upon them.

Denny Crane wasn't DENNY CRANE right from the get go; he built to that.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jackie Debatin is best known as Elizabeth the stripper from a season 3 episode of The Office.

"You want me to answer the phone... with my clothes on?"


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I love when they're able to use footage from existing things like this. When it works it's even better.

The blonde beauty queen was bugging me. I knew I'd seen her in something before. But her name is Alexandra Burkhart and I guess she's not been in anything. Then it struck me - she looks just like the robot chick from the last (really terrible) season of Andromeda.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I finally managed to see this. I guess I was not as impressed as the majority. It wasn't a bad episode, but not as great as the raves would have me believe and certainly not the best BL I've seen.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Satchel said:


> who played the hooker...she was hot.


Not so hot in HD.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I loved this episode :up:

Thank you to the writers, for not only writing an interesting an innovative episode, but also not giving us the typical lecture de jour.


----------

